# how the oil pump works



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

I toke apart my chainsaw craftsman (944414460)to change the oil pump or plunger, but I have no idea how it works:drunk:.

Is the plunger supose to connect with the crank shaft??


----------



## TN_HOBBY (Jan 10, 2011)

does this help?

which part did you replace on this diagram?

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...rtsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/P0806084-00001.png


----------



## eklips99 (Oct 29, 2008)

*hey*

i did'nt change anything, i whant to change (part number 530014410


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

eklips99 said:


> I toke apart my chainsaw craftsman (944414460)to change the oil pump or plunger, but I have no idea how it works:drunk:.
> 
> Is the plunger supose to connect with the crank shaft??


The plunger is gear driven, and operates of a worm coil that slips over the crankshaft. As the plunger is turned by the worm drive, it moves in and out of the oil pump housing, pumping oil to the bar and chain from the oil tank. The oil pump assembly is held on with a couple fo screws. The worm drive rarely needs to be replaced. The plastic gear on the plunger in the oil pump is what usually fails and the reason the pump needs to be replaced.


----------

